# Riley won't sleep at night!



## mrsnz (May 10, 2006)

Well, Riley has been home since Sunday morning and most everything is going great! She has only gone potty in the house a couple of times and she has also learned how to go down the stairs from the deck to the back yard! She is even getting along nicely with the cats!  

The problem? Riley doesn't want to sleep at night! :no: 

The first night she did awesome! She would whimper a little bit and we would take her out to go potty and then we'd go right back to bed. Last night she just would not stop barking! So not only is she not sleeping, but she's not just whimpering any more, she's actually barking, a lot!  

Thankfully I have had the past few days off of work so I was able to get away with not getting any sleep, but I have to go back to work tomorrow! We are giving her treats and toys when she goes in there so that she doesn't see it as a bad thing. During the day we put her in the crate when she's getting sleepy and wants to take a nap. She whimpers a little bit, but calms down fast and goes right to sleep. But night time is a different story!

Are we doing something wrong? What can I do to make it easier for her to sleep at night? Oh yeah, we've even tried tiring her out by going on a long walk and playing with her before we put her in the crate. And we are also making sure to take away her water bowl a few hours before bed time.

Any ideas? Other than this, she has been the greatest puppy ever! It has been a very easy adjustment for her so far. I will post pictures as soon as I get some...for some reason the digital camera is taking blurry pictures.

Anyway, thanks in advance for any help you can offer! :


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

are you covering the crate up?


----------



## mrsnz (May 10, 2006)

greg bell said:


> are you covering the crate up?



Yes, we have a blanket draped over the crate at all times.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

I say down beside Otto's crate until he calmed down. I know it isn't easy (especially when I really wanted to go to sleep) but I found he settled down alot easier. Now he loves his crate. I let him run around while I am home and even at this very moment he is passed out in his crate even though the door is wide open.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Is her crate in your bedroom? If not, I'd move it in there so she's not feeling as if she's alone.


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

i was thinking what brandy said....i mean im not the one that stays up with samson my dad is....samson is such a daddys boy...


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

My little Maya did that too. I would put her in there 20min before you want to go to bed. Be sure to wear her out by playing then take her to go potty. When she is in her crate give her a treat and just sit by the crate but dont look at her. I did this and I was also talking with my boyfriend so she will listen and hopefully eventually get bored and fall asleep. I hope this helps. Good Luck.


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

I would stick it out if you can. It sounds like you are doing everything right. Riley may just be pushing buttons as puppies do to see what they can get away with. After a couple of very long nights for you ... she will figure out that barking doesn't get her very far and probably give up. I know that doesn't help with sleep deprivation though! Maybe try giving her a puppy kong (in the crate) with a little treat inside to keep her busy and also tire her out at the same time? Good luck!


----------

